

UBeam is charging devices wirelessly - kjang
http://techcrunch.com/2014/10/30/ubeam-10m-upfront/

======
ChuckMcM
Interesting use of ultrasonics. I get that you can't hear them but at the
power levels necessary you might begin to feel them :-). There was also a room
surveillance device at one time that put ultrasonic energy into the room. It
was a variation on the 'monitor the window glass' sort of thing with the
exception that ultrasonics would conduct through more solid surfaces than
glass.

